# PAN - Panoramic Resources



## Joe Blow (3 November 2008)

Panoramic Resources (PAN) was previously known as Sally Malay Mining (SMY) until its name change on June 16, 2008.

Discussion on the company will continue in this thread.

Previous discussion can be found in the SMY thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2213


----------



## Phillip (28 February 2009)

PAN just purchased a controlling stake in the Lanfranchi Nickel mine from Brilliant resources. In return Brilliant resources will receive 12 million PAN shares that are escrowed for six months. Does anyone follow PAN [or resource sector] closely and the implications it will have on PAN - positive or negative, I hold PAN.

Phillip


----------



## oldblue (28 February 2009)

Phillip said:


> PAN just purchased a controlling stake in the Lanfranchi Nickel mine from Brilliant resources. In return Brilliant resources will receive 12 million PAN shares that are escrowed for six months. Does anyone follow PAN [or resource sector] closely and the implications it will have on PAN - positive or negative, I hold PAN.
> 
> Phillip




PAN already held the controlling stake in Lanfranchi with 75%. The 25% they purchase from Brilliant will give them total ownership.
Difficult to assess the implications but would have to assume that PAN would not have bought if it wasn't a good move in their view. After all, they know the mine better than anyone else, it's not as if they are buying someone else's problem child and we must assume that they wouldn't overpay. Perhaps Brilliant wanted out and PAN had a pre-emptive right but in any case they wouldn't have been compelled to buy if it didn't suit them.
100% ownership must simplify management of the mine I would think.
PAN made an operating profit of about $9m for the half-year before asset write-downs. Significant that Lanfranchi didn't get written down. Interests in Savannah and Copernicus were the culprits so to this extent I assume that PAN are happy with the Lanfranchi valuation.
I see the transaction is as at 30 November 2008 so the new shares issued to Brilliant will qualify for the interim dividend.

Overall, I'm comfortable with the purchase. PAN is well placed when/if? the PoN takes off again.



Disc: Holding.


----------



## TONEDEF (10 March 2009)

Current Nickle stocks appear to be trending down
This may mean price will increase as soon as it shows further downhill
Many miners have reduced production or shut mines- eg BHP and Ravensthorpe
Supply and demand
I bought at 85 and hope they will climb back soon
For charts check out

http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical_large.html


----------



## rabbit59 (28 October 2010)

Hi fine people, no action on this thread for quite some time now, wondering if any holders are out there>>>??? Any inside views or thoughts on this company, have had them on my watch list since the downfall in markets(GFC) and they seem to be steadily increasing, i am considering buying at the current price looking good in terms of financials and pay reasonable divs. Any thoughts welcomed


----------



## sptrawler (28 October 2010)

They seem to be a well run company, scaled back production through the g.f.c, but maintained operations, therefore ramp up costs were minimal. If my memory serves me correctly they also bought into gold exposure(not sure which company). I had them , sold out and am looking for buy in opportunity.


----------



## UMike (29 October 2010)

Well I am in @2.35

I am guessing that there is a bit of profit taking atm that is draggin the price down.


----------



## rabbit59 (29 October 2010)

sptrawler said:


> They seem to be a well run company, scaled back production through the g.f.c, but maintained operations, therefore ramp up costs were minimal. If my memory serves me correctly they also bought into gold exposure(not sure which company). I had them , sold out and am looking for buy in opportunity.





I have not been involved in them, but have had them on my watchlist for past months.... but I am seeing this stock at a much higher value than what our fascinating Aus market has them at... good for us i guess.... anyway after todays trade, i am very keen for a buy in opp, i did see an article somewhere re gold, keep in touch


----------



## rabbit59 (29 October 2010)

UMike said:


> Well I am in @2.35
> 
> I am guessing that there is a bit of profit taking atm that is draggin the price down.




That is all i can see it as, thats why i jumped into this thread, couldnt hold back, i cannot see any other reasons....


----------



## Miner (29 October 2010)

did any think why one of the directors unloaded his shares so heavily?
I shot an email and thankfully I got a reply.
The cause of sell seemed to be reasonable - they had a sell window and he unloaded some of the shares.

Well I took a pinch of salt and I unloaded my holding too. Since the share price gone south. I do believe it is a good company and opportunity to reenter again

DYOR


----------



## rabbit59 (29 October 2010)

Miner said:


> did any think why one of the directors unloaded his shares so heavily?
> I shot an email and thankfully I got a reply.
> The cause of sell seemed to be reasonable - they had a sell window and he unloaded some of the shares.
> 
> ...




Its been heading south for some time now.... its gonna be a better time to take the opportunity sooner, rather than later.....

IMO DYOR OK


----------



## oldblue (31 October 2010)

rabbit59 said:


> Its been heading south for some time now.... its gonna be a better time to take the opportunity sooner, rather than later.....
> 
> IMO DYOR OK




Perhaps, but I don't see the point in buying into a downtrending stock. Far better IMO to wait for that to reverse.

Nickel miners generally are classic cyclicals with their SP's rising and falling with the price of nickel. A few commentators have been picking recently that  Ni is one metal that looks a bit soft, price-wise, in coming months. The PoN has, in fact, dropped a bit in recent weeks while LME ni stocks have risen.

Add in the recent quarterly report from PAN which showed that their costs had risen a bit and revenue had dropped accordingly.

I'm waiting on the sidelines.


----------



## oldblue (31 October 2010)

Seems I might have mis-interpreted Rabbit's post and that he was talking about an opportunity to *sell*, not to buy!

Apologies, rabbit!


----------



## rabbit59 (31 October 2010)

oldblue said:


> Seems I might have mis-interpreted Rabbit's post and that he was talking about an opportunity to *sell*, not to buy!
> 
> Apologies, rabbit!




thanks... exactly my point, but about your other post, I am looking also at it in such a way, that yes, i would never buy into a downtrend stock, but indeed, i am also looking for the next opportunity, as i do strongly believe that there will be one soon, this is a great company, with a fairly good board, and also a lot of money...their day in the sun will come soon also, but for now, its a sideline game for me too.... Cheers!

will be watching this thread, have a good one blue!


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

Panoramic Resources have announced significant Upgrade in Gold Resource at Gidgee 
63% increase to 1.05 million oz Gold
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426yzh8t111gg4.pdf


*Highlights*
● Gold Resources at Gidgee increase by 63% to 1,048,600oz of gold (previously 634,000oz)
• Combined Open Pit Resources of 7.4Mt at 2.17g/t Au for 513,100oz Au
• Underground Resources of 2.3Mt at 7.30g/t Au for 535,500oz Au
• Total Resources of 9.6Mt at 3.38g/t Au for 1,048,600oz Au
• Howards resource increased to 1.8Mt at 1.54g/t Au for 91,300oz Au
• Heron South resource increased to 0.7Mt at 2.62g/t Au for 60,100oz Au
• Swan Bitter resource of 4.1Mt at 3.01g/t Au for 392,800oz Au
● Scoping Studies expanded to include larger resource base inclusive of free milling and sulphide resources
● Resource upgrades at Howards and Heron South expected in Q3 2012, pending drilling and assay results

PAN's latest investor update here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120620/pdf/426ygbzsy8m13w.pdf


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*GIDGEE GOLD PROJECT - SCOPING STUDY*

● Gold Production – estimated at 606,000oz of gold over an initial seven years, average annual production of 87,000oz
● Operating Cash Costs - very competitive at an estimated A$870/oz of gold or A$80/t ore milled
● Capital Cost - approximately A$127M (mining development, processing and associated infrastructure)
● Project Economics - estimated cumulative pre-tax free cash flow of $213M for the A$1,500/oz Base Case and $516M for the A$2,000/oz Alternative Case
● First Production - targeting 2014
● Upside - from pending resource upgrades, optimisation studies, third-party arrangements for power and infrastructure.

*9.7m of massive sulphides intersected at Savannah*

● Drilling below the 900 Fault at Savannah intersects 9.7m of massive sulphide mineralisation, assay results pending
● This is the first hole of a 20,000m drilling program designed to test a series of geophysical conductors associated with the offset position of the Savannah Intrusion below the 900 Fault at Savannah


----------



## stormboy (7 January 2014)

Just bought into PAN at 0.23, doing a drilling program to accurately locate a huge nickel deposit below the 900 fault. Are running a neat operation and expect an announcement in coming months for both Lanfranchi mine life and also a huge deposit/results at Savannah.

Only problems being the nickel price, although has slowly gone up and the AUD coming down helps to pump money into the low cost producer. Also the executives over paid salaries. Holding onto big gold deposits at Gidgee and Platinum Palladium down the road from Savannah, in which they may use the camp and processing plant.

Anyone got any shares in PAN or opinions?


----------



## UMike (7 January 2014)

PAN's cash costs are above the industry average, and the Chinese nickel pig iron sees nickel in plentiful supply which is suppressing the price that PAN can get. Nickel industry profits are abysmal and unlikely to get significantly worse.

PAN has made a loss for the past 2 years and may not be in profit this years also.

There is a chance that they may not even get any of their new ventures of the ground.

I am holding a small parcel for a decent loss.

Who knows..... The may be a turn around story....

I think I may prefer the red or black squares on the roulette wheel though atm.


----------



## oldblue (7 January 2014)

I'm in the same position as UMike - a small holding from the heady days of $2+ -  and share his sentiments. I don't think a loss-making Ni business is attractive these days and don't see anything to recommend PAN over the many junior miners with equally promising prospects in other metals. Best hope is to hang in there meanwhile until there's some signs of recovery, which will be evidenced by activity in the stock price and volumes.

:frown:


----------



## stormboy (7 January 2014)

oldblue said:


> I'm in the same position as UMike - a small holding from the heady days of $2+ -  and share his sentiments. I don't think a loss-making Ni business is attractive these days and don't see anything to recommend PAN over the many junior miners with equally promising prospects in other metals. Best hope is to hang in there meanwhile until there's some signs of recovery, which will be evidenced by activity in the stock price and volumes.
> 
> :frown:





I hope for both you guys that nickel recovers and they get their gold & platinum palladium mines into full swing.


----------



## pavilion103 (24 February 2014)

I'm not a fundamental trader, but possibly a speculative long.


----------



## piggybank (19 March 2014)

Hi,

Since the "Trading Halt" was lifted on the 17th February, the stock has gone from 23.5c to todays close of 55c (an increase of 134%) As you can see in the candles chart that the volume has also increased big time since the halt. It is presently on the rise again...


----------



## PinguPingu (15 April 2014)

Wow, this one's a rollercoaster - another jump up above 0.60 after a big fall.


----------



## piggybank (23 April 2014)

A daily P&F chart.

​


----------



## capomondo (10 July 2014)

Been watch this stock for a little while, not sure if i have missed the boat?
Interesting report on this website thesophisticatedinvestor, making me think I should get onboard.


----------



## pixel (4 September 2014)

capomondo said:


> Been watch this stock for a little while, not sure if i have missed the boat?
> Interesting report on this website thesophisticatedinvestor, making me think I should get onboard.




It's not uncommon that an "interesting report" leads to a rally with subsequent profit taking.
It does, however, look like the sellers are satisfied and buyers are returning.




I'm still not in a rush to buy, but today's scan put PAN back onto my watchlist. Possibly buy on pullback to 80c.


----------



## pavilion103 (2 March 2015)

This one is looking really good.
I got in at 49c.
I like the way it's moving


----------



## systematic (2 March 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> This one is looking really good.
> I got in at 49c.
> I like the way it's moving




"....But most of all, yeah, most of all
I like the way you move (dum, da da da da, dum, da da da da)"


Sorry - Monday madness.  Reminded me of a song from the mid-noughties.  No way - that was ten years ago, already?  

Back to your regularly scheduled stock analysis...


----------



## UMike (4 April 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> This one is looking really good.
> I got in at 49c.
> I like the way it's moving




One month later, back to 49c again.

Seems to be a lot of speculating on this stock.

I you time the peaks and dips right you could do OK. Definitely not a breakout stock atm.

Nickel taking a hit not helping though.


----------



## greggles (29 June 2018)

Panoramic Resources heading back towards 65c today. Currently at 62c, up 11.71%.

The company intends to restart production at its Savannah Project located in the Kimberley region of WA and has announced today that it has signed a new four year Concentrate Sales Agreement, which covers 100% of the concentrate that may be produced from the Savannah Nickel-Copper-Cobalt Project, with Sino Nickel Pty Ltd. 

The Savannah Project has an eight year mine life with forecast mine production of 1.68Mt @ 1.18% Ni for 19,800t Ni contained. The company intends to then transition to the nearby Savannah North Project which has forecast mine production of 5.97Mt @ 1.49% Ni for 88,900t Ni contained.

Further details can be found in the Investor Presentation released on 29 May.

At 31 March 2018, Panoramic Resources had $22.9 million in available and restricted cash, and no bank debt.


----------



## tinhat (19 February 2019)

I chose PAN for the March stock tipping competition because I bought into the stock yesterday. The stock price appears to be highly leveraged to the price of nickel. The price of nickel has been in recovery since the beginning of 2016 and the most recent price correction appears to have ended this January. Hopefully it is all uphill from here for the rest of the year but I have no idea whether March will end up in the green or red for PAN.

The company has successfully recommenced operations at its underground mine and processing plan in the Kimberleys. It has hedged a fair amount of forward production. The outlook appears good as long as the price of nickel keeps going up (and hopefully the AUD stays low). 

As well as being a component of stainless steel production, nickel is used in the production of lithium-ion battery cathodes.

PAN just released a company update too for anyone interested in the company.


----------



## rederob (20 February 2019)

tinhat said:


> I chose PAN for the March stock tipping competition because ....  The stock price appears to be highly leveraged to the price of nickel...
> The company has successfully recommenced operations at its underground mine and processing plan in the Kimberleys. It has hedged a fair amount of forward production.



Always tricky working our short  term action with new producers (PAN operations took a few years break until Savannah shipped first concentrates from Wyndham last week).
Longer term I reckon this is a good bet as PAN is leveraged to the much hyped EV boom - read their presentation for some very interesting price/demand forecasts.
I hold WSA from the pre-2008 mining boom era and will see if jumping ship is worth it.


----------



## Trav. (28 July 2019)

Nice recovery from PAN as low in June was $0.275 and closed Friday @ $0.38. Maybe riding the Nickel price recover


----------



## UMike (29 July 2019)

Yea. Missed the chance to top up.

Was totally mystified at the recent drop.


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2019)

UMike said:


> Yea. Missed the chance to top up.
> 
> Was totally mystified at the recent drop.



I'm a bit the same, topped up on MCR, on the expectation of mine reopening announcements, when in reality PAN is already operating at Savannah, should have bought into the drop.


----------



## tinhat (29 July 2019)

I'm long nickel miners and explorers but don't expect a straight line up! There will be plenty of volatility and opportunity along the way. Remember that commodity prices eventually tend to the mean. There is no shortage of nickel in the earth's crust.


----------



## Trav. (11 August 2019)

After failing to continue run as per my previous post on the 28/7 due to *news *PAN found support at $0.32 and is now attempting another run at $0.40 and then fill that gap !!!.


----------



## sptrawler (11 August 2019)

I would think Panoramic are focusing on the stainless steel market, not the battery market, it will be interesting to watch their growth trajectory as compared to the battery focused suppliers.
Just my opinion.


----------



## tinhat (12 August 2019)

I bought some PAN today @ $0.36 based on what could be viewed as a cup and handle and an inverse head and shoulders pattern in the chart. Looking for a short term trade.


----------



## rnr (12 August 2019)

@tinhat 
This could be an interesting trade with a battle of the breakout patterns, as you have mentioned,  coupled with the unfilled overhead gap between 42¢ to 45¢. Support is also evident at 35¢ (or say 32¢ to 35¢ range).


----------



## sptrawler (13 August 2019)

tinhat said:


> I bought some PAN today @ $0.36 based on what could be viewed as a cup and handle and an inverse head and shoulders pattern in the chart. Looking for a short term trade.



I think your long term nickel punt, will play out fine tinhat.

http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/nickel_historical_large.html


----------



## sptrawler (1 September 2019)

Panoramic Resources full year results:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190830/pdf/44838gjkc6ksyy.pdf
Hopefully the ramp up continues, it looks as though they have some debt payments due next year.


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2019)

A capital raising 100m shares at 28c, I thought the debt and working capital, looked a bit of a worry especially with cyclone season coming. They still have to get through to the next ore body, to start and generate some really big money. IMO
It will be interesting to see how the capital raising goes, it is underwritten, but demand will be worth watching.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190905/pdf/44885f8s82x5x0.pdf

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190905/pdf/44885qmtzwvxw5.pdf


----------



## tinhat (5 September 2019)

I sold out of PAN not long after I bought on news of delays and cost overrun on their underground project. I understand that further delays were recently announced to the market. I'm holding WSA, IGO, SGQ, MCR and ARL. I've got an order in the market for some more WSA should the price pull back and fill that gap.


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2019)

I still have a few in the bottom draw, from the last hoorah about 7 years ago.
I think they will be o.k, just have to get ahead of the debt curve, so production = money in the bank. I wont be adding, untill their income exceeds their outgoings.
I think MCR will be my nickel miner of choice, just dig and supply to nearby processor BHP, very little to go wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## Padowan (5 September 2019)

tinhat said:


> I sold out of PAN not long after I bought on news of delays and cost overrun on their underground project. I understand that further delays were recently announced to the market. I'm holding WSA, IGO, SGQ, MCR and ARL. I've got an order in the market for some more WSA should the price pull back and fill that gap.




Tinhat have you looked at NIC the only independent nickel producer on the asx that’s not in your list.


----------



## tinhat (6 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> Tinhat have you looked at NIC the only independent nickel producer on the asx that’s not in your list.




Hi Padowan, I've given NIC a miss because;

a) I'm not interested in the location of their operations, Indonesia. I worked for a brief while in Indonesia in the early '90s and I love the place and the people, but I had a disappointing experience with Finders Resources which developed a copper mine and electric winning plant in Indonesia and once it got established the Indonesians basically forced a hostile take-over. We shareholders weren't left with much choice but to sell. I made a decent return but it should have been a lot more. I am not saying that is going to happen to NIC, but for me, once bitten...

b) I've decided to stick to Nickel sulphate miners rather than Nickel laterite for the time being. Without actually knowing a lot about Nickel processing economics, it seems for the time being that Nickel sulphate suitable for the electric battery industry has a lower cost of production and higher value.


----------



## Padowan (6 September 2019)

tinhat said:


> Hi Padowan, I've given NIC a miss because;
> 
> a) I'm not interested in the location of their operations, Indonesia. I worked for a brief while in Indonesia in the early '90s and I love the place and the people, but I had a disappointing experience with Finders Resources which developed a copper mine and electric winning plant in Indonesia and once it got established the Indonesians basically forced a hostile take-over. We shareholders weren't left with much choice but to sell. I made a decent return but it should have been a lot more. I am not saying that is going to happen to NIC, but for me, once bitten...
> 
> b) I've decided to stick to Nickel sulphate miners rather than Nickel laterite for the time being. Without actually knowing a lot about Nickel processing economics, it seems for the time being that Nickel sulphate suitable for the electric battery industry has a lower cost of production and higher value.




I agree with you Tinhat, I see overnight Indonesia has already started softening production quotas of unrefined nickel ore leading into the Dec 2019 ban, this will allow acceleration of stockpile builds over the next 4 months, LME nickel was off 3% on the news. nickel + Indonesia = volatility


----------



## sptrawler (6 September 2019)

As Tinhat said Padowan, sulphate is a better bet, due to demand for batteries which will happen regardless of economic outlooks.
That isn't the case for stainless steel, it is very linked to consumer spending, in an economic downturn stainless gets hammered.
Also as tinhat mentioned Indonesia is a difficult place to mine, they have already confirmed the banning of nickel exports from 2020, so it would be a brave person indeed to gamble on that not happening.
https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...es-nickel-ore-export-ban-decree-idUSL3N25W0VF

By the way, it is good to see a new member, hope you enjoy the forum don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Padowan (6 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> As Tinhat said Padowan, sulphate is a better bet, due to demand for batteries which will happen regardless of economic outlooks.
> That isn't the case for stainless steel, it is very linked to consumer spending, in an economic downturn stainless gets hammered.
> Also as tinhat mentioned Indonesia is a difficult place to mine, they have already confirmed the banning of nickel exports from 2020, so it would be a brave person indeed to gamble on that not happening.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/ind...es-nickel-ore-export-ban-decree-idUSL3N25W0VF
> ...




Thanks sptrawler. Members definitely make this forum very informative.
 I’ve been spending my early time here trying to absorb a lot of information from past and ongoing threads.
I must admit I realise now that I know a bucket load less about the market/trading than what I thought I did when I joined, so don’t have a lot of value to contribute to the majority of threads I’ve been tracking.
 I still have the aspiration to develop a mechanical trading system that beats the returns of my superannuation fund as a minimum that I have the confidence to trade


----------



## sptrawler (6 September 2019)

Padowan said:


> Thanks sptrawler. Members definitely make this forum very informative.
> I’ve been spending my early time here trying to absorb a lot of information from past and ongoing threads.
> I must admit I realise now that I know a bucket load less about the market/trading than what I thought I did when I joined, so don’t have a lot of value to contribute to the majority of threads I’ve been tracking.
> I still have the aspiration to develop a mechanical trading system that beats the returns of my superannuation fund as a minimum that I have the confidence to trade



Never think you have nothing to contribute, everyone has some knowledge that others don't, that is why it is important to ask questions.
You will have answers to my questions and I will have answers to yours.
It is only when you think you have all the answers, that you learn nothing. IMO


----------



## The Triangle (27 December 2019)

IGO offer looks dead in the water.  Quote below from latest IGO release.  

“Any M&A must deliver a return to our shareholders. At announcement, IGO’s off market takeover bid for Panoramic, which was based on the public disclosure of the 2017 Savannah Project feasibility study, represented a potential “win win” for both IGO and Panoramic shareholders. The subsequent disclosures by Panoramic, including the operational update and need for additional funding have significantly eroded the value proposition for IGO and its shareholders. Consequently, we have decided to allow the Offer for Panoramic to lapse. This decision reflects our disciplined approach to M&A.”

I believe strongly that IGO will come back for PAN.  I interpret that statement above to read 'we think PAN are going to mess up again, so we'll gamble and wait'   There are few Nickel plays in Australia which near to production.  Savannah is a good one, but PAN don't have a good track record.   

In saying all that - Looks like PAN will have a good chuck of money in the bank for the short-term.  I'll keep a good watch on them.  I think at 33 cents it will drop down a little.


----------



## sptrawler (30 January 2020)

WOW, Panoramic hammered today down to 26cents, poor result, looks like they may need more money.
The IGO takeover looks like an opportunity lost ATM.


----------



## The Triangle (30 January 2020)

At sub 20 cents this is looking like a reasonable price.   Except they keep moving the goal posts.  

With a change of control being considered in the most recent press release and debt waivers being required it would appear PAN days are numbered.   My guess is Zeta or WSA are going pick them up maybe black mountain?.   IGO must have known exactly what was happening.


----------



## sptrawler (2 March 2020)

The Triangle said:


> At sub 20 cents this is looking like a reasonable price.   Except they keep moving the goal posts.
> 
> With a change of control being considered in the most recent press release and debt waivers being required it would appear PAN days are numbered.   My guess is Zeta or WSA are going pick them up maybe black mountain?.   IGO must have known exactly what was happening.



They must be feeling the squeeze IMO. Hopefully they can get through to the new ore body.
Re reading my last post I forgot that IGO walked away from the deal, when I posted I made the mistake of thinking PAN had rejected an offer, my mistake.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2020)

PAN has come out with a Response to Media Speculation
"_It remains in contact with third parties... nothing may come out of these talks ...."_



> Panoramic Resources could be back in play, as Andrew Forrest’s Squadron Resources builds a stake in the WA nickel miner. It is understood Squadron has been buying for the past few weeks, following the failure of Independence Group to get its $312m takeover offer over the line early this year, and is sitting just under the 5 per cent substantial shareholder notice.
> 
> Panoramic is believed to have had informal discussions with fellow nickel producer Western Areas since the IGO offer lapsed and its data room closed, but nothing firm has resulted.





> The iron ore billionaire’s move into Panoramic may be part of a broader play in the nickel sector, given Squadron and Forrest Family Investments also dropped about $8.7m on extending their position in Mincor Resources between December and February, increasing Mr Forrest’s stake in Mincor to 8.5 per cent, from 6.2 per cent previously.


----------



## sptrawler (11 March 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> PAN has come out with a Response to Media Speculation
> "_It remains in contact with third parties... nothing may come out of these talks ...."_



Expecting a premium for the asset could be a problem IMO, I can't see anyone offer much, in the current climate. Just my opinion.


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2020)

Panoramic to suspend operations and close mine untill further notice.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200415/pdf/44gyrjgmq7qz6j.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2020)

Panoramic, another capital raising, WSA now a major shareholder. Will it fly, or run out of runway?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200602/pdf/44j9m0m7tn6rg0.pdf

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200602/pdf/44jb9pmch77y0k.pdf


----------



## Trav. (3 June 2020)

@sptrawler wow thats a lot of shares issues.







and a lot of money raised. Is there trouble with their mines or are they expanding ?

Looking through some of the announcements my impression is that it doesn't look good for PAN but I must be missing something.

Not a very nice looking chart either


----------



## sptrawler (3 June 2020)

Trav. said:


> @sptrawler wow thats a lot of shares issues.
> 
> and a lot of money raised. Is there trouble with their mines or are they expanding ?
> 
> ...



Their mine in the Kimberley's was operational for several years, but was put on care and maintenance with the downturn a few years back.
They re opened it recently but the ore body being mined has low nickel content, a new  ore body is in reasonably close proximity and they are trying to drive to it underground, this has been eating their money up.
So from my understanding it is a case of getting there before they go bust, probably why WSA have become involved, when or if the money runs out it would be a cheap operational mine. The crusher, mill and concentrator are all operational.


----------



## peter2 (6 September 2020)

A stock from @tech/a  thread.   PAN Resources.

PAN is in my reversal watch list but I hadn't placed any orders. Missed it. 
Nickel production is not expected to start until late 2021, so I thought there would be plenty of time.


----------



## peter2 (6 September 2020)

Additional observation:  MCR price went higher also three days ago (same day as PAN).
Someone is buying ahead of their (both PAN and MCR) nickel production restarts.
Note: Not as obvious in WSA chart.
Edit: NIC Indonesian nickel producer going quickly higher as well.


----------



## sptrawler (6 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Additional observation:  MCR price went higher also three days ago (same day as PAN).
> Someone is buying ahead of their (both PAN and MCR) nickel production restarts.
> Note: Not as obvious in WSA chart.
> Edit: NIC Indonesian nickel producer going quickly higher as well.



Nickel has run up from $5 U.S/lb, to $7 U.S/lb, in the last 6 months, there seems to be a bit of momentum happening in the BEV car space ATM.


----------



## aus_trader (7 September 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Nickel has run up from $5 U.S/lb, to $7 U.S/lb, in the last 6 months, there seems to be a bit of momentum happening in the BEV car space ATM.


----------



## peter2 (8 October 2020)

Many nickel stocks are in demand today and their prices are going higher. 

PAN pre production development work is progressing on time. Production is expected to restart mid 2021. 
Knowing these circumstances PAN is a company I'd be happy to buy on any significant dips in the market. eg The latest Trump dump allowed keen buyers to buy at a lower price. These market dips are unrelated to PAN's progress and therefore offer good opportunities to buy cheaper if you're interested in investing in a nickel producer with a 10yr mine life.
No need for a chart yet.


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2020)

Panoramic AGM presentation, still on track for a 2021 start, the drive to the new ore body progressing well.
The share price seems to be creeping up in anticipation, the cash burn continues, will there be another capital raising?
I don't hold.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02309499-6A1007387?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (7 December 2020)

Panoramic to sell 80% stake in panton palladium project, still driving toward the ore body, still burning cash.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02318820-6A1011133?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



I don't hold, but am considering entering on weakness.


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2020)

PAN is expected to resume nickel production in early 2021. I expect the stock price to be much higher by the EOY21 once production starts and the profits roll in.


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2020)

At last report they were very close to the new ore body and the ventilation shaft was nearing completion.
So you are probably spot on @peter2


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2021)

Well bought back in, they don't look like they are going to hit my low price 14.5c, so in at 16.5c.
Here's hoping.


----------



## greggles (6 April 2021)

PAN announced today that the Panoramic Board has approved the restart of the Savannah Nickel Operation with projections of a 12-year mine life with an average annual production target of 9,072t nickel, 4,683t copper and 676t cobalt in concentrate. Savannah has been on care and maintenance since April 2020.

A positive move by PAN management. Hopefully the operational strategies developed over the last 12 months to improve and de-risk the project will result in a more efficient and profitable operation.


----------



## debtfree (30 May 2021)

It looks ready to pop to the upside and to a new year high very soon, time will tell.


----------



## sptrawler (9 July 2021)

At last PAN are digging out nickel, hopefully the concentrator hasn't rusted out waiting for the ore.😁
Really great news.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02393689-6A1040155?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (30 July 2021)

Today PAN cracked 18c on volume of 10million, might be the start of the climb from the doldrums.

I do hold.


----------



## sptrawler (2 August 2021)

And the good news the mill and concentrator to start and first shipment due out December.  


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02402297-6A1043898?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (3 August 2021)

Company presentation at diggers and dealers, gives good overview.
I do hold.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02402869-6A1044202?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## peter2 (25 August 2021)

You and I must be the only ones to notice that *PAN* finally broke out today. Wo hoo, huge volume, 20c is next to go.






I'll consider any reasonable take-over offer.


----------



## divs4ever (26 August 2021)

PAN is on my 'no more money ' list 

 if any take-over offer  , maybe i will recover some cash and crystallize the losses


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> PAN is on my 'no more money ' list
> 
> if any take-over offer  , maybe i will recover some cash and crystallize the losses



Personally I'm quite happy with them.

Bought on 16th July this year. Has been a bit slow but it's going up so I'm not complaining. 

Are you suggesting a takeover is likely?


----------



## divs4ever (26 August 2021)

a take-over  ??

 unknown  by me  , but WSA  has a bidder  , you never know 

 and PAN has been a real 'gunna stock ' in the last few years .. gold , platinum  in NT and US 

 ** PAN also holds development project focusing on gold and platinum group metals (PGM). **


 and where are we  ??

 have been in PAN since July 2011  and bought from $1.77 down to 28.5c  ( average SP of 50c  or down 67% )

 MCR  bounced up to over 150%  over my average  and PAN isn't close to breaking even ( in the same period )

 good luck 

 but no more cash from me  , it has had too many chances from me 

 cheers


----------



## divs4ever (26 August 2021)

Substantial Shareholders List​
NAMESHARE HOLDINGSHARES HELD (%)Western Areas Limited299,519,79719.90%Zeta Resources Ltd265,357,61517.60%


HIGHLIGHTS § Great Northern Palladium (GNP) exercises option and completes acquisition of remaining 20% interest in Panton Sill Pty Ltd (Panton) for A$3 million § Proceeds from the sale will provide general working capital to support the current restart of the Savannah Nickel Project


Panoramic Resources Limited (ASX: PAN) (Panoramic or the Company) advises that GNP has exercised its option and completed the purchase of the remaining 20% interest that it does not already own in Panton, the entity that owns the assets of the Panton PGM Project for A$3 million. As previously announced (refer ASX release 18 December 2020), Panoramic divested an 80% interest in Panton via a Share Purchase Agreement (SPA) to GNP for A$12 million. Under the terms of the SPA (refer ASX release 7 December 2020), GNP retained the right to purchase the remaining 20% interest in Panton if the option to acquire was exercised within six months of GNP’s acquisition of the 80% stake. Additionally, in line with the terms of the SPA, 2% of the consideration received by Panoramic will be paid by Panoramic to GNP’s financial advisors, CPS Capital Group. Proceeds from the sale of Panton will further strengthen Panoramic’s working capital position as it continues activities associated with the previously announced restart of the company’s Savannah Nickel Project

 WHOOPS one project gone


----------



## sptrawler (14 September 2021)

Things appear to be progressing well at Savanah North deposit, they actually are removing ore ATM, so that's a good start IMO.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02421033-6A1050163?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


I do hold.


----------



## sptrawler (20 October 2021)

Well it looks as though the plant is up and running, first truck load of concentrate to go to Wyndham port next week.


----------



## peter2 (21 October 2021)

*PAN* making new yearly highs. Retail holders are happy. Significant shareholder, *WSA* will be happy. Prospective buyers of *WSA* will have to pay more.


----------



## sptrawler (27 November 2021)

I am hoping Panoramic notify the market, of their first shipment of concentrate this month, as they are my December stock pick.


----------



## Ann (3 December 2021)

I am here with a warning for anyone holding PAN, there is a very long term falling trendline resistance on PAN coming from July 2014 and the price is within cooyee of slamming its head on the trendline. Added to that it has just fallen out of its short term rising trendline coming from June 2021. It may not happen of course, I could be quite wrong. 

Sorry, @sptrawler I didn't realize you had it in the comp.


----------



## Ann (4 December 2021)

Let's take a closer look at PAN showing how it has fallen out of its recent uptrend over the last six months or so. It is now sitting on a support line of 0.205 with the 2014 falling trendline sitting above it in clear view.  The MACD is not a pretty sight.


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2021)

Ann said:


> I am here with a warning for anyone holding PAN, there is a very long term falling trendline resistance on PAN coming from July 2014 and the price is within cooyee of slamming its head on the trendline. Added to that it has just fallen out of its short term rising trendline coming from June 2021. It may not happen of course, I could be quite wrong.
> 
> Sorry, @sptrawler I didn't realize you had it in the comp.
> 
> View attachment 133770



even worse here , i have held them since 2012  , so yes i was very aware of the long term trend , and the decisions that got them there  ( compared to peer MCR with i also hold ,but  in profit )

 a bold pick  sptrawler  , my portfolio hopes you are right 

 cheers


----------



## Ann (4 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> even worse here , i have held them since 2012 , so yes i was very aware of the long term trend , and the decisions that got them there ( compared to peer MCR with i also hold ,but in profit )



No major falling trendlines on MCR but....


----------



## divs4ever (4 December 2021)

took the opportunity to recover the investment cash there ( MCR ) , but an interesting comparison between two strategies in the same commodity and same geographic area 

 but the result does reinforce my preference to invest in multiple  companies in the same area/resource ( as opposed to the high-conviction  style of investing )


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2021)

Panoramic announce first load ready for shipment on 27 Dec, second shipment expected mid Feb. Ka Ching.  



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02468278-6A1069207?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		







I do hold


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> took the opportunity to recover the investment cash there ( MCR ) , but an interesting comparison between two strategies in the same commodity and* same geographic area*



Hi div4, Panoramic and Mincor are mining different areas, MCR are based in Kambalda near Kal, whereas PAN are mining in the Kimberleys near Halls Creek and shipping out of Wyndham.
Panoramic used to have a mine at Kambalda called Lang Franki it was sold to a Canadian group about 4 or 5 years ago when the price of nickel collapsed. 👍


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2021)

but it seems MCR mines more efficiently 

 i would have thought PAN would have been the better company , but recent history has proven me wrong 

 i was meaning Western Australia ( likely to have the same regulations to operate within )

cheers


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> but it seems MCR mines more efficiently
> 
> i would have thought PAN would have been the better company , but recent history has proven me wrong
> 
> ...



Even during the boom times MCR seems to perform better, I think they both have upside, but IMO MCR do seem to be managed better but they do have a lot of things in their favour. They basically have all of the old WMC mines and also two towns close by to obtain supplies labour etc, Panoramic are mining a remote area that has logistical and environmental challenges.
But I hold both same as you and any upside is a plus in this game IMO, both have been on a run in the last few days, may it continue.


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2021)

from memory MCR did give credit to a couple of pockets of cobalt found at a time of stress , for that performance 

 from memory PAN was more adventurous  getting into projects interstate and in North America  , however  i think the PAN board  has had some changes  will they be for the better ??


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2021)

My pick in the 2022 stock comp, reason being they have finally struck the new ore body at their Savannah mine the mill and concentration plant is up and running, so it should be full steam ahead in 2022.


----------



## sptrawler (22 December 2021)

Just doing a back of the napkin on Panoramic's first shipment this month, 10,000 tons with the price of nickel at $9US/lb that is a lot of money.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 December 2021)

Things seem to be coming together for PAN, loan in place with favourable terms especially with not being forced to hedge and the outlook for the nickel price predicted to strengthen and the copper price whilst it may decline not to concerning.
Their first shipment is ready to depart the country.
Offtake agreement in place from 2023 to 2028.
Production and recommissioning targets all met.
Orebody open along strike and at depth suggests there is potential to increase reserves.
Entry 24.5cents late comer to PAN.


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2021)

First shipment out of Wyndham on the 26 December, 10,685 tonnes of concentrate payment of $20.4m due in January, looks like everything running to schedule.


----------



## pabloran (30 December 2021)

yes...a good year coming


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2021)

pabloran said:


> yes...a good year coming



A lot will depend on production and nickel price, but they are over the first hurdle, they have money coming in.


----------



## investtrader (31 December 2021)

Nice strong weekly trend. Note all the large volume up days. A pick for the 2022 comp.


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2022)

Quarterly report from Panoramic, now just to up the production rate, fingers crossed at least they now have a cash flow. The good thing is a couple more months and they will be out of the wet season, so production should improve.


----------



## The Triangle (28 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Quarterly report from Panoramic, now just to up the production rate, fingers crossed at least they now have a cash flow. The good thing is a couple more months and they will be out of the wet season, so production should improve.
> 
> View attachment 136646



Does we season affect their production? 

They spent $32 million in the quarter, nothing to indicate this would be any lower or higher in H2.  My morning coffee back of the mobile phone calculation is they would need to lift produced metal by close to 30% to break even in this half?  With labor shortages and omicron looming in WA I'm not holding out much hope for PAN - especially at 1% nickel (64% recovery) and 0.6% copper.  They need to get higher grades soon.  Thought NIEq resource was supposed to be over 2%?  But I'm not up to speed lately.  Pretty crummy quarterly report - I want to be able to skim these reports for numbers and KPIs not fluff.

Wonder when they'll get the bailout takeover (attempt 2) from IGO?  That's the carrot on the stick.


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2022)

Good points @The Triangle
I would assume wet season affects production in the Kimberleys, I know when I worked up there it slowed everything down, massive downpour most afternoons, but they may have mitigated it.
I thought that might be what they meant with the statement, reduced underground labour accessibility, but I may be wrong.
I agree with production rate and grades, but hopefully that will ramp up, as they move further into the ore body. But as you say a lot of fluff, hopefully some stronger indications next report.


----------



## sptrawler (8 February 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Does we season affect their production?
> 
> They spent $32 million in the quarter, nothing to indicate this would be any lower or higher in H2.  My morning coffee back of the mobile phone calculation is they would need to lift produced metal by close to 30% to break even in this half?  With labor shortages and omicron looming in WA I'm not holding out much hope for PAN - especially at 1% nickel (64% recovery) and 0.6% copper.  They need to get higher grades soon.  Thought NIEq resource was supposed to be over 2%?  But I'm not up to speed lately.  Pretty crummy quarterly report - I want to be able to skim these reports for numbers and KPIs not fluff.
> 
> Wonder when they'll get the bailout takeover (attempt 2) from IGO?  That's the carrot on the stick.



The latest drill result aren't anything to write home about, still under 2%, the saving grace may be the price of nickel is still climbing.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02484275-6A1076120?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (17 February 2022)

Panoramic get the second shipment away, $20m that is about $40m in two months, income is probably beating outgoings at last.


----------



## divs4ever (17 February 2022)

' at last '  .. yes . i agree there 

shipping to China  sounds exotic   

 i prefer  the MCR model  selling to Nickel West  ( i hold PAN , MCR and BHP )


----------



## sptrawler (4 April 2022)

The price hike on nickel, must be starting to kick in.


----------



## sptrawler (4 April 2022)

Panoramic up 10% today, could be the breakout we have all been waiting for, hopefully. Third shipment of concentrate gone, that is $70m AUD in the last 3 months, so they are starting to roll some income, hopefully the processing plant keeps winding up production.

IDH


----------



## peter2 (5 April 2022)

Yep, that's looks like a +35% price increase. 

IWIDH


----------



## Tropico (5 April 2022)

Great potential in the near term, but I think that all Nickel miners/producers are ramping up to cash in on the current price and demand.
Eventually the supply will out grow demand, all things being cyclical, and the market will be flooded.
It may pass that Xiang Guangda (Tsingshan) and his mega shorts will prove correct, albeit he moved far too early.
But for now, ride the wave.
As for the LME, an interesting article from CNN








						Day drinking, 'Big Shot' and billions of dollars: How the nickel market imploded
					

When a trade jumps by 250% over the course of days, investors typically pop bottles of champagne. Between Friday, March 4 and Tuesday March 8, nickel futures did just that — soaring on the London Metal Exchange from about $29,000 to $100,000 per ton. But the champagne remains corked, investors...




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Ann (9 April 2022)

Well done to anyone who is still hanging in with PAN. It has managed to move beyond its long term overhead falling trendline, it was slow going for a while. If it ever falls back closer to the 200dMA within that shorter-term rising trendline, I will certainly be tempted! In the meantime, just for fun, I have drawn a swing trade calculation for a potential PAN top.


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2022)

Fourth shipment away.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2022)

PAN popped up on IGOs holding above 20%. Has IGO always been on the register or is this a takeover play?


----------



## divs4ever (16 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> PAN popped up on IGOs holding above 20%. Has IGO always been on the register or is this a takeover play?



 WSA had a 20% holding in PAN and now the take-over ( of WSA  ) is a done deal  , it will be worth watching what happens next  

 ( IGO might shuffle some deck-chairs )


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> WSA had a 20% holding in PAN and now the take-over ( of WSA  ) is a done deal  , it will be worth watching what happens next
> 
> ( IGO might shuffle some deck-chairs )




So IGO will own 40% of PAN once the deal goes through? Surely that means eventual TO. I wonder if that was part of the motivation for IGO taking WSA.


----------



## divs4ever (16 June 2022)

NAMESHARE HOLDINGSHARES HELD (%)Zeta Resources Ltd340,377,44816.60%Western Areas Limited299,519,79719.90%

 no but they probably held some PAN shares before the take-over of WSA


----------



## divs4ever (16 June 2022)

PAN and ZER share a director  , i would have thought ZER would be more attractive to IGO than PAN  ( unless they think a management upgrade at PAN will do some good )


----------



## The Triangle (30 October 2022)

Pan back down to below $300 million market cap - From the quarterly these are the main points I picked up:

Just over 150,000 tonnes mined
1.08% nickel (@80% recovery) 
0.57% copper (@94% recovery)
0.06% cobalt (@86% recovery)
Cash balance increased by about $3 million but they drew down $15 million in debt so again we have another WA based small miner burning cash.  
Low end of FY23 guidance is 6,600t Ni, 4,100t Cu, 400Co - So they aren't far off that with Q1 - but still need big improvement to swing cashflow positive in my opinion.  The table below should be the concern for any shareholders or potential holders.  
Page 4 of the quarterly report also gives a picture of the mine - it looks very deep and looking to go deeper.  Deeper = more expensive.
Obviously, all eyes on IGO now that they have picked up western areas and the western areas share in PAN and I think PAN will need more capital by January/February.   Without that speculation of a takeover, I think PAN would be back below 10 cents.


----------



## divs4ever (30 October 2022)

i hold PAN ( substantially underwater )

am a little surprised this wasn't taken over along with WSA ( WSA  held roughly 20% of PAN  , so i suppose the WSA owner controls that stake now )

 would IGO  start forcing board/management changes  , instead of a take-over ( sort of like the SVW-BLD relationship )

 if IGO offers a scrip deal ( for PAN ) i would prefer that to cash  ( just in case somebody at IGO monitors these forums )


----------



## The Triangle (30 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i hold PAN ( substantially underwater )
> 
> am a little surprised this wasn't taken over along with WSA ( WSA  held roughly 20% of PAN  , so i suppose the WSA owner controls that stake now )
> 
> ...



Hate to rub salt.

Only 3 years ago this is what IGO offered for PAN.   Those shares would be worth 1/13th of $15.53 or about $1.20 per share but instead they are worth $0.145.  PAN incompetence? PAN looking after their own jobs over shareholder interests?  IGO seeing the light and pulling out? Who knows...  But it does serve as one of the many examples of why I usually dump 1/2 or more of my shares on the announcement of any takeover in any sector on any exchange.

Me thinks the PAN board would be smart enough to know they need to do what IGO wants (as they own 20%) otherwise they'll risk losing their seats.   Also I suppose PAN is only about 2-3% the value of IGO.  It might be at a point where IGO just doesn't care about PAN anymore like they did years ago.   No matter what happens I'm sure PAN will find a way to screw this thing up for a 3rd or 4th time.


----------



## sptrawler (30 October 2022)

The only thing in PAN's favour, is the fact they are actually producing and processing concentrate, so if IGO has plans of developing a joint battery production facility, they may be interested.
Otherwise PAN has to substantially increase their output and recovery rates, 1% is very low.
Just my opinion


----------



## divs4ever (30 October 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Hate to rub salt.
> 
> Only 3 years ago this is what IGO offered for PAN.   Those shares would be worth 1/13th of $15.53 or about $1.20 per share but instead they are worth $0.145.  PAN incompetence? PAN looking after their own jobs over shareholder interests?  IGO seeing the light and pulling out? Who knows...  But it does serve as one of the many examples of why I usually dump 1/2 or more of my shares on the announcement of any takeover in any sector on any exchange.
> 
> ...



 the drop from my  'averaged-down '  SP of slightly under 50c   has rubbed in PLENTY of salt 

 bought from July 2011 ( @ $1.77 ) down to a low of 28.5 cents  May 2013  and a final parcel at 35 cents in November 2019 ( possibly hoping for an in specie issue  of the hold mining assets )

 i urge any intending buyers of this stock to be very careful 


 ( i am betting IGO was happy that offer dell through as well )

 i held IGO  between  September 2020 and April 2021  , resulting in a positive outcome  ( i bought on the Tropicana mine exposure )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 October 2022)

What's your Logic in Averaging DOWN?

I have always wondered!
It Makes no sense to me

 After a couple of AVERAGING DOWNS
Do you feel it is now safe to put your wife and children onboard ?
I just can't figure it out

My Apologies
You don't need to answer
I am just thinking aloud


----------



## sptrawler (2 January 2023)

It is becoming make or break time for PAN, they have raised a lot of money, they have commenced processing, they have to start delivering.
Nickel price is settling around the U.S$10-12/lb, which is higher than Panoramic required to become viable, the wet season is finishing so there should be some serious announcements IMO.
If not, well I think the market will lose patience.
I've tipped them in the yearly tipping comp, on the basis that they actually have got a viable mine, hopefully my faith isn't misplaced.


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2023)

sptrawler said:


> It is becoming make or break time for PAN, they have raised a lot of money, they have commenced processing, they have to start delivering.
> Nickel price is settling around the U.S$10-12/lb, which is higher than Panoramic required to become viable, the wet season is finishing so there should be some serious announcements IMO.
> If not, well I think the market will lose patience.
> I've tipped them in the yearly tipping comp, on the basis that they actually have got a viable mine, hopefully my faith isn't misplaced.



Here are some fundamental facts about Panoramic Resources:


Market capitalization: As of January 2, 2023, Panoramic Resources had a market capitalization of approximately AUD 638 million.
Revenue: In the financial year ending June 30, 2022, Panoramic Resources reported revenue of AUD 372 million.
Profitability: Panoramic Resources reported a net profit of AUD 65 million in the financial year ending June 30, 2022.
Dividends: Panoramic Resources has a history of paying dividends to its shareholders. In the financial year ending June 30, 2022, the company paid a dividend of AUD 0.05 per share.
As for the outlook for 2023, it is difficult to make specific predictions about the performance of Panoramic Resources or the mining sector in general. The performance of mining companies can be influenced by a wide range of factors, including commodity prices, economic conditions, and political and regulatory developments.

Commodity prices are likely to be an important factor for the mining sector in 2023, as they can have a significant impact on the financial performance of mining companies. Changes in global demand for commodities, as well as supply and demand dynamics within the industry, could affect the outlook for the sector.

Economic conditions are also likely to play a role in the performance of the mining sector in 2023. Factors such as economic growth, inflation, and interest rates can all influence demand for commodities and, in turn, the performance of mining companies.

Political and regulatory developments could also impact the mining sector in 2023. Changes in government policies and regulations, such as changes to environmental regulations or mining laws, could affect the costs and feasibility of mining projects.

It is difficult to predict which of these factors will have the greatest impact on the mining sector in 2023, as the performance of the sector can be influenced by a wide range of variables. It's always wise to do your own research and consult with a financial advisor before making any investment decisions.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------

